# POO's in Crate



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi ,

I'm quicky writing this as I have to get to an appointment so please ignor any spelling errors or grammer. 

Chelsey has been tained to go Out side and In side. Mind you we are still trainig her . this month she is 6 months old.

She will pee out side and then come back inside and Poo in her crate. I don't know why she does it. She has peed in her cate before but is getting better as going out side or on the Wizdog. she will even let you know that she did it by a little yelp or wine to come an clean it up ... like now.

I have told her now and showed her the poop in her crate... and then said go potty out side and put her and the poop out side. Did not seem to help at all. Even if we take her out for a long time she will still poo in her crate..

Help please. and thank you...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Does she sleep in her crate? If so does she sleep on one side but poop in another section?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How about feeding her in her crate too...that way she'll associate it with being her place to eat and sleep, and hopefully not poop. Is she on a regular feeding schedule? My pup goes poop right after eating...once in am, once in pm. Good luck.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

How big is her crate? If it is too big, she will sleep on one side and poo on the other. If it is too big, perhaps you could divide it some way so that she doesn't have room to poo!! My crate came with a divider that I adjusted as Jack go bigger. Hope this helps.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you know she has to poop at that time, leash her to you when you come in and take her back out in 5 minutes to go. If she shows signs of needing to go earlier, take her out. I agree with the fact that her crate may be too big. The more times you prevent an accident, the more reliable she will become.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 11 2005, 04:32 PM
> *If you know she has to poop at that time, leash her to you when you come in and take her back out in 5 minutes to go. If she shows signs of needing to go earlier, take her out. I agree with the fact that her crate may be too big. The more times you prevent an accident, the more reliable she will become.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34869*


[/QUOTE]

Hi everyone, this is why I'm stomped as to why she is doing this.
Her crate is the smallest size so she has just enough room to hold her bowl with food andcurl up in to a ball, but she does not do that.

She eat in her crate as well because we feed both her and chester two differnt foods so we have to feed them in there crate. 

What I noticed that she does, is she will just stand there and pooso it lands at the back of the crate. She does not make any noise until after she is done.







and the poo is right behind her at the back edge of the crate. I take her out 15 min after she eats . and she goes potty out side or wee wee pad if it rains. Then like 10 to 20 or 30 min she will go and poo in her cate. It's like she will hold it until she is back in her cate. 

When she was yonger she would just poo anywhere and we would catch her and put her outside and say go potty. She even used the wiz dog very well if we have them in the play pen, but we had to brake it down to make room for the guess. use of the living room.

from the time we have gotten chelesy she has never pooed outside.
ther is no more room in the creat to make it smaller or her noise would be pressed up teo the gate









so I don't know what to do..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wonder if the scent of the stools is in the crate? I think that perhaps she thinks this is where she is supposed to go. Somehow you need her to go where she should go so you can praise her to high heaven and give her a treat. Just give her the opportunity to get it right as much as you can and make sure the crate doesn't smell like poo!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 11 2005, 05:09 PM
> *I wonder if the scent of the stools is in the crate? I think that perhaps she thinks this is where she is supposed to go. Somehow you need her to go where she should go so you can praise her to high heaven and give her a treat.  Just give her the opportunity to get it right as much as you can and make sure the crate doesn't smell like poo!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34893*


[/QUOTE]

Hi We also wipe it out with hat miricle pet oder stuff.

I will put her on a leash like suggested. 
I wish she would poo outside once so I could prise her.. 

I thought yesterday was a good day as she did not poo in there at all.. then i prised her and gave treats and she did it again this morning..







That's why i wrote this email.. 

Anyway I'm gonna clean out her crate really good now and put her on a leash.. while we are in the home... she's not gonna like it one bit

Thanks everyone ,I will try all your suggestions and keep you posted

oh buy the way I got a flat tire on my way to my appointment , What a day!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

She did it again and this time right after she ate. I could not even get her out side. 

I think I will have to get her a cat crate







I'm getting so frusted.
She is such a good puppy.. this is the only issuse....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's an idea.... next time she has a bowel movement in her crate, take it and put it outside. Then when you take her outside to "go" she will see and smell the BM and maybe it will let her know that that is where she is supposed to go.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok so I went to petsmart and got a smaller creat mind you it is olny smaller by a few inches... It's the smallest cat crate they had. Chelsey is very happy with it.
so far so good. Let see how tomorrow goes... The lady at petsmart said we may just have to close her crate or take it away. If she continues to do it... She said some dogs just don't mind messing were they sleep and eat














why....

I hope we can correct the issue. crossing fingres. 
oh P.S had her on a leash all day. I thinks she is getting better with the come command.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

So far so good, She made it through the nigntb








I will let them out before I leave for my appointment ... I hope she can old it until I return... cross fingers.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that your little one is doing better. Maybe the original crate was too large only by those few inches. I also agree with taking the stool and placing it where you want her to "go potty". Have you tried offering a training treat (soft treat) when she does go outside? I carry a few in my jacket pockets so I can "treat" our pup as soon as she goes. I give her the treat then I scoop up the poop. My kids think this is extremely funny, because they call her treat "M&M's for BM's". That's what they got when they were potty training. If they went potty in the toilet, they got a couple of m&m's. Of course the dog doesn't get m&m's...she gets BilJack Liver treats.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 14 2005, 11:20 AM
> *I'm glad to hear that your little one is doing better.  Maybe the original crate was too large only by those few inches.  I also agree with taking the stool and placing it where you want her to "go potty".  Have you tried offering a training treat (soft treat) when she does go outside?  I carry a few in my jacket pockets so I can "treat" our pup as soon as she goes.  I give her the treat then I scoop up the poop.  My kids think this is extremely funny, because they call her treat "M&M's for BM's".  That's what they got when they were potty training.  If they went potty in the toilet, they got a couple of m&m's.  Of course the dog doesn't get m&m's...she gets BilJack Liver treats.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35230*


[/QUOTE]

That , so cute,

Unfortunetly, chelsey did go in the new crate again. I went to take them out before my appointment and she had like 6 poops in there.







I'm thinking she did it after my husband brought them back in this morning. I went down and hour later. She did make it though the night so I can smile about that. I have had her with me all day since I came back... I caught her just as he was going have an accident pooping and took her outside and nothing...







I don't know what to do.. I really think she is holding it in until she goes back in her cate again







right now she is sleeping next to me..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 14 2005, 06:10 PM
> *Unfortunetly, chelsey did go in the new crate again.  I went to take them out before my appointment and she had like 6 poops in there.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She is now in the habit of going in her crate. Take some of the BM out of the crate and put it outside. If you can just get her to "go" in the correct place so you can give her a treat and praise her and she will know where is she supposed to "go". She doesn't know she isn't supposed to go in the crate. 

When Kallie was a puppy I had a similar problem (BTW she was a year old before she was trained 100%). She was extremely stubborn. I have pads in the laundry room and every day when I came home for lunch I would go to that room first. We'd stay in there a few minutes and I would tell her to "hurry up" on her pad. Nothing. Then I'd leave the room with her and she'd go on the carpet. 

So, I decided I would not leave the laundry room until she went. Sometimes I'd eat my lunch in there and stay the whole hour in that room. She would eventually go.... usually if I turned my back to her and acted like I was doing something else... then she'd go. You may need to stay outside a very long time!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to leash her to you and take her back out in 5-10 minutes after you come in the house. Repeat, repeat, repeat until she goes outside.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Think repeat and treat....

Your pup will get it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well We have made some progress, none in the poop area.
chelsey has been going on the Wizdog on command now. yippy. 
Also she has been scratching on the crate when she needs to go out.
I have put a box in the back to make the crate smaller. she stated to sred it... even put the bitter apple on it. that stuff effected me more then her. I sware she love it she was biting that box all night... and i gave her a bone to keep ther ocupied.

Anyway I still have not caught her before she poos in the crate. She still has not pooped out side or on the Wizdog/ wee pad. 

But at least her potty training is getting better.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

SHE DID IT !!!









Chelsey finally pooed on the wizdog . 

The other day i went to the dentist and the receptionist has her puppy there. I told her about my/chelsey issue and she told me to change her feeding time to night time. So I can catch her in the day pooing. So I changed it this week as well as her food to. SHe is not on royal cain. Anyway she id do a numbe in her crat so i put the poo on the wizdog. Then last night at 9:00 I told her to go potty , be good girl and go potty.
she did it right away.. we were so exstatic.







 . We gave her treats and lots of hugs and kisses... I guess with all the excitment ... , then she peed on the floor















oh well you can't win them all.


Thank you for all your help.. I'm sure we still have a long way to go untill she stops pooing in her crate. 

Anyway at least she went... And now we are off in a good direction


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay Chelsey!!! Thats great that you got the chance to praise her finally! 



> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 24 2005, 12:12 PM
> *  I guess with all the excitment ... , then she peed on the floor
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

how funny


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 24 2005, 12:12 PM
> *SHE  DID IT !!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Just curious... are you just feeding her just once a day? If you are feeding just once, she may be getting too full and just has to go so badly. For little dogs, the recommendation is at least two feedings a day. On teeny tiny Malts, it would be three feedings....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 24 2005, 01:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious... are you just feeding her just once a day? If you are feeding just once, she may be getting too full and just has to go so badly. For little dogs, the recommendation is at least two feedings a day. On teeny tiny Malts, it would be three feedings....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37459
[/B][/QUOTE]

We used to feed her 4 times a day now she is down to twice a day as she does not eat much anymore. Also I have been working from home since x-mass so I have been letting her out on the hour and she has been leased to me for the day so I can watch her but she would never go poo only pee, the moment I would put her in her crate then she would go poo. So I could never catcher. 

Oh I also took her crate to home depot to make a wood small box in the back to take up some more of the space in her crate as well. because she chewed up the box I put in ther the other day. Chelsey is also trained to ring the bell when she want to go outside, only she always wants to go out an play with chester and she forget to go potty so we have to take her out and tell her go potty.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

oh boy she is on a roll... she did it again and no accidents in crate at all today. Today was a good day


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 24 2005, 09:22 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yea!!! "Good Girl"!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 11 2005, 04:09 PM
> *I wonder if the scent of the stools is in the crate? I think that perhaps she thinks this is where she is supposed to go. Somehow you need her to go where she should go so you can praise her to high heaven and give her a treat.  Just give her the opportunity to get it right as much as you can and make sure the crate doesn't smell like poo!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34893*


[/QUOTE]

I think K/C's Mom is on the right track..... Abby started to always go potty at my back door. She never used to go out that door (I always take her to the front door) but for some reason decided that she needed to potty there. What I did was put a potty pad there. I mainly did it to try to save my sanity! I was sick of cleaning it up! 

B/T/W Abby is inside and outside trained... but occasionally has accidents inside (mainly poop, not wee)

But I left it there for a while, and kept the potty pad also in the place where I wanted her to go.... every time I saw her potty where I wanted her to inside, I praised like crazy but I ignored when she went near the door. It worked. Give about a month and she stopped doing it and hasn't done it since!

Maybe you could move her crate (clean it out really well too - even leave it in the sun for a day to make sure there is no smell in it) and put a potty pad where the crate was/is now. If she is associating the area with going potty it may work.

I would also move her bowl to the back of her crate where she usually goes. Leave it in there all the time, even if it only has a small treat or a dentabone or something in it. She shouldn't potty where her food is so putting her food there may discourage her from doing so..... *shrugs*

Just a few ideas.... hope something I have written is useful!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Feb 24 2005, 11:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think K/C's Mom is on the right track..... Abby started to always go potty at my back door. She never used to go out that door (I always take her to the front door) but for some reason decided that she needed to potty there. What I did was put a potty pad there. I mainly did it to try to save my sanity! I was sick of cleaning it up! 

B/T/W Abby is inside and outside trained... but occasionally has accidents inside (mainly poop, not wee)

But I left it there for a while, and kept the potty pad also in the place where I wanted her to go.... every time I saw her potty where I wanted her to inside, I praised like crazy but I ignored when she went near the door. It worked. Give about a month and she stopped doing it and hasn't done it since!

Maybe you could move her crate (clean it out really well too - even leave it in the sun for a day to make sure there is no smell in it) and put a potty pad where the crate was/is now. If she is associating the area with going potty it may work.

*First we switched her crate with chesters as it was new. then cleaned with merical clean stuff for oders and stains. Then we gave up and bought a new crate last week . A very small cat one*


I would also move her bowl to the back of her crate where she usually goes. Leave it in there all the time, even if it only has a small treat or a dentabone or something in it. She shouldn't potty where her food is so putting her food there may discourage her from doing so..... *shrugs*

*We talked to the vet as well . I also put her bowl and an other bowl in the back of the crate. 
When I got her in the morning there was poop in the bowl , gross i know.. but she did it over night.
Chesley is one of those dogs that does not care that she pees or poos were she eats or sleeps. That also the reason why we have the wizdog.. chesley will go on the wee wee pad and then lay in the pee. She thinks nothing of it. With the wizdog at least the liquid has gone down to the wee wee, pad and if she lays down she will not get wet
*
Just a few ideas.... hope something I have written is useful!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37617
[/B][/QUOTE]

*So far changing her feeding time ,putting the home made box in the back of her crate has really helped as well as walking around with her on leash.
We have had two really good days , no accients.. I think she is really getting it. She is going potting on command.*


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay! Congrats to you! I cant wait until the "potty on command" stage. I forgot how convenient that is.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Feb 25 2005, 03:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

*So far changing her feeding time ,putting the home made box in the back of her crate has really helped as well as walking around with her on leash.
We have had two really good days , no accients.. I think she is really getting it. She is going potting on command.*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37774
[/B][/QUOTE]
hi i took A look at the wiz dog site it looks really neat did you buy it from the site @ 39.99? are you happy with it i use the natures best wee wee pads now in a insert do you think the wizdog is better?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I read how you said she doesn't care that she pee/poo where she eats/sleeps...we tried to crate train our black lab and she was the same way! I thought she was







! I was doing everything by the book...and she would pee in her crate and just sleep in it!







Needless to say, she became an outside dog and is one of the greatest dogs ever...but was a pain in the butt to try and crate train!







I have heard that few...but there are SOME dogs that are out of the norm...she was one of them!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 26 2005, 10:06 PM
> *I read how you said she doesn't care that she pee/poo where she eats/sleeps...we tried to crate train our black lab and she was the same way! I thought she was
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think a lot of it is habit. Once they "go" someplace a couple times it's really hard to break them of the habit. When Kallie was a puppy, every single day when I would come home for lunch and at the end of the day, she would have peed in her crate. And I was only gone about 4 hours. This went on for a very long time. Finally she was catching on to potty training and it sort of stopped one day and of course she is well trained now.... but it took a full year for her to "get it".


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> hi i took A look at the wiz dog site it looks really neat did you buy it from the site @ 39.99? are you happy with it i use the natures best wee wee pads now in a insert do you think the wizdog is better?[/B]




Yes I got it from the site. I have heard that you can get it at an other site cheaper, but i don't know that site location.
I can not comment if it is better then the inserts.. I never used them. I've looked at them but figured for me I would proberly get fedup with using it and I could not see my husband taking the time to set it up if I were not home. For me the wizdog is really good.Chelsey had no issues using it and she does not miss . If i see her sniffing off i just make a little growl noiese and she jumps back on it. We still have some of the blue wee wee pads to finish up.. and they seem to leak at the bottom so this keeps my floors dry.. As keeps her paws dry. If your puppy is already used to using the pads it should be easy to train on the wizdog.

If your just looking for somting to keep the floors clean then maybe try what JMM did.
It will save you 40.00 .


> I just got a big plastic computer chair mat and put it on the floor and put the wee wee pads on that. Any leaks just wipe up and they are not on my floor. Once every week or two I hose it down outside with bleach (spot cleaning with Simple Solutions).[/B]


But if you are looking for somthing to help with training, I fine it is very helpfull. I wish I had ordered two of them at once.. Now I'm loging it around from upstairs to the bastment.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 26 2005, 11:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a lot of it is habit. Once they "go" someplace a couple times it's really hard to break them of the habit. When Kallie was a puppy, every single day when I would come home for lunch and at the end of the day, she would have peed in her crate. And I was only gone about 4 hours. This went on for a very long time. Finally she was catching on to potty training and it sort of stopped one day and of course she is well trained now.... but it took a full year for her to "get it".
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38038
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chester was like that too, but he just could not hold it too long. Every day we would come home chester would have to have a bath. chester did mind , he would always alert us when he had to go... but sometimes by the time we ran down the stairs he has already gone. Everymorning at 5:30 am he would wake us up to let him outside.
That was so hard as we are not morning people








He was already trained to go outside when we got him. So that made it a lot easyer. He just could not hold it long. So after one year he was really good.
The thing with Chelsey is she would only alert you after she was done. 
Then I noticed she stoped doing that all together. At least now she will scratch her creat if it is night time... In the day time she will ring the bell, but she does that very often just to go play... she is very tricky.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey uses the Wizdog. I purchased mine from ebay...was about $10.00 cheaper. The only thing that I have to change is my husband has to build a frame to put around it. Lacey is the type of dog that she knows where to go but sometimes her butt hangs off the side and she misses. Her piddle pads are in a large cat litterbox and she knows her boundaries. The wizdog does keep her paws dry, which is great. I had to put a piddle pad on top of the grate for about a week because she wouldn't use it any other way. After that I took the pad of the top and she has been using. I don't think she liked the feel of the grate against her paws. I wish they made it with sides for dogs like mine. Other than that I love it. As soon as hubby builds a frame to put around it I think it will be great.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Feb 27 2005, 02:08 PM
> *Lacey uses the Wizdog.  I purchased mine from ebay...was about $10.00 cheaper.  The only thing that I have to change is my husband has to build a frame to put around it.  Lacey is the type of dog that she knows where to go but sometimes her butt hangs off the side and she misses.  Her piddle pads are in a large cat litterbox and she knows her boundaries.  The wizdog does keep her paws dry, which is great.  I had to put a piddle pad on top of the grate for about a week because she wouldn't use it any other way.  After that I took the pad of the top and she has been using.  I don't think she liked the feel of the grate against her paws.  I wish they made it with sides for dogs like mine.  Other than that I love it.  As soon as hubby builds a frame to put around it I think it will be great.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38184*


[/QUOTE]


Will one of the doggy litter boxes not fit?
That is what I use for Brink's wee pads...they fit great in the medium size box I think...if the grate fits over a piddle pad, maybe it will fit in one of those...
Here is one...Dog Litter Pan
But I think mine is bigger than these...







Maybe...


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

This is funny i tried to order the wiz dog about 3 times and it wouldnt go through i even then went thru my paypal account after typing everything in then it said they were having tecnical difficulties so to try later !







so now i gonna take that as a sign not to order it because it is driving be crazy , for now i will keep using the insert and and i also use a doggy pan like tlunn one of each maybe ill go spend some money on the beasts shampoo


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Feb 27 2005, 04:25 PM
> *This is funny i tried to order the wiz dog about 3 times and it wouldnt go through i even then went thru my paypal account after typing everything in then it  said they were having tecnical difficulties so to try later !
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If your still interested you can contact them at this email:
[email protected]

They should be able to help you out placing the order


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone for the amazing help.

Chelsey is on her way. She has not had one accident all week. No poop in the crete and no surprizes.







 No she just follows me and my husband around the house she is like our shadow. Chester still does the mad Dash Zoom Zoom.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

That's wonderful to hear!! Good news. I'm sure you are very relieved.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi every one.

This is just and update on Chelsey progress. 
Yesterday was the first day I went back in to the office instead of working form home
Yesterday Chelsey was by herself with Chester for 8 hours. My husband and I were expecting to have to give Chelsey a bath. 

Well, when we got home my husband was like. SHE did it She did it.
There was no mess no poop, no pee. (lots of love for chelsey and Chester yesterday)
She was so good... 

Even lately we would go down stairs were we watch TV and play with the puppies... then I went up stairs and she followed me and when right to the wizdog and did her thing. 
She even goes out side now too. Number 1 AND Number 2. She is amazing. We are so happy with her progress. Thanks to everyone for your suggestions and motivation


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!! you must be so proud right now!!! Give Chelsey a big kiss from Peanut for doing sooooo well!!


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

what is a crate?and why do you put dog's in them?us aussies have different names for things here,you say kibble we say dry food............nat and elmo.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysbj_@Mar 15 2005, 08:37 PM
> *what is a crate?and why do you put dog's in them?us aussies have different names for things here,you say kibble we say dry food............nat and elmo.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43660*


[/QUOTE]
A crate is a cage. Some are metal some are plastic. Some recommend crate training to help with potty training because dogs are not likely to potty in the same area that they sleep and eat, and it's useful to have if you have to lock your dog in the crate while you are out, although not all people do that. Peanut uses his as a little den of his own. He goes in there when there are a lot of people over our house and he needs some alone time. It's like his private room.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysbj_@Mar 15 2005, 07:37 PM
> *what is a crate?and why do you put dog's in them?us aussies have different names for things here,you say kibble we say dry food............nat and elmo.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43660*


[/QUOTE]
This is what we call a crate:


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Mar 16 2005, 09:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what we call a crate:









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43732
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, duh....Lexi's mom, I didn't even think to put a picture, here I was trying to describe it as a cage without horrifying Nat and Elmo


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks for describing and showing me both of you    ................nat and elmo.


----------

